# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua 1 bộ nguồn 90VDC

## Duy Mạnh

như tiêu đề em đang cần mua 1 bộ nguồn 90vdc để xả thắng động cơ bác nào có hú em 1 tiếng 
số phone zalo em đây ạ :0934493392

----------

